# Worldmark ballot-how to vote for an independent?



## PClapham (Oct 1, 2006)

Please give information-Thanks  Anita


----------



## LisaH (Oct 1, 2006)

Did you receive yours in the mail? I still have not got mine.


----------



## PClapham (Oct 1, 2006)

It just arrived-needs to be returned by Oct 6!
Anita


----------



## roadsister (Oct 1, 2006)

PClapham said:
			
		

> It just arrived-needs to be returned by Oct 6!
> Anita



*You have until November 6th to vote (36 days left)*, not October.  

It doesn't say on the ballot something about mailing it in with a name?


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 2, 2006)

If you want to vote for an independent candidate, simply mark the boxes next to their name on the ballot.  Do not split your votes. If you have 2 votes, give them both to the candidate of your choice.

If you mean giving someone your proxy, that is something different.  To do that, you mark the spot on the right side of the ballot and write their name on the line provided.


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 2, 2006)

Check out www.wmowners.com for more information on this subject.


----------



## PA- (Oct 3, 2006)

If you want to assign your proxy to someone, you don't check any boxes on ITEM 1.  You would check OPTION B on ITEM 2, then write their name on the blank line underneath.  Then have all owners sign/date and return.

IMPORTANT:  Be sure to write your return address on the envelope, there have been reports of returned ballots due to a postal service problem.


----------



## kapish (Oct 14, 2006)

*I also signed my proxy over to an independent owner*

Thanks Anita, for the question. 

I also signed my proxy over to an independent Worldmark owner- Philip Abdouch. I wrote his name on the line provided. I also affixed my return address on the envelope provided by ComputerShare and sent it to them last week. I have also send Philip an email at  pabdouch (at) satx (dot) rr (dot) com letting him know my proxy has been sent to the tabulating company, so he can be watching out for my proxy. BTW, his email is also shown on the ballot/election material that was sent to all WorldMark owners.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 14, 2006)

Can PA- really see the vote? If so, I also assigned my proxy to PA-. I'd like to know if it has been recorded.


----------



## kapish (Oct 14, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> Can PA- really see the vote? If so, I also assigned my proxy to PA-. I'd like to know if it has been recorded.


Lisa, Philip has mentioned here that ComputerShare corporations sends him a list every week showing how many proxy/ballots had been asssigned to him by owners. In the list he receives member's names are also shown. So, yes, if you had assigned Philip to be yourproxy agent then he will see your name. 

If you had already sent your ballot, but would like to change your mind and assign your proxy to Philip, then you can follow these directions:



> You can request another ballot by calling 888 648-7363. Also, ask them to have Computershare email you the control number to write on the ballot. Then simply follow these instructions:
> 
> 1 - Don't check any boxes on Item 1
> 
> ...


----------



## roadsister (Oct 14, 2006)

Lisa,
From the way I understand it, PA cannot "see" the vote ahead of time.  And, for the first time in a WM BOD election due to the new assigning of proxies to others, the board will now NOT be able to "see" the way owners voted either so the proxy votes will not be delegated in proportion to the way Worldmark owners voted.   What no one is telling you is that this has hurt us all for ANY chance of getting an independent on the board.

I didn't proxy my votes to anyone - I voted my own votes so I KNOW which candidate they are going to - not guessing where they went.


----------



## GreenMum (Oct 15, 2006)

*Combining Forces*

If this is how TW is playing & other WM members want an independent on the board as well, we need to encourage ONE independent to run per year so everyone knows who to vote for & our votes aren't split.  Phillips ad was very clear--as others, as to why we need independents & named the wm site which was great as well. JMO


----------



## roadsister (Oct 15, 2006)

GreenMum said:
			
		

> If this is how TW is playing & other WM members want an independent on the board as well, we need to encourage ONE independent to run per year so everyone knows who to vote for & our votes aren't split.  Phillips ad was very clear--as others, as to why we need independents & named the wm site which was great as well. JMO



GreenMum,
I am not defending them but they are left with no choice....they have always divided their proxy votes along the popular vote from the owners (with the exception of a board member that no longer had any contact with the board or their officers) they no longer will be able to "see" that vote to know how to split them in the proper proportion.  This is because of multiple proxy seekers. It was the only way to guarantee no one had the upper hand as to how the different proxies were being voted.  To this issue, there is no need to wait until the last minute to vote for anyone as neither proxy seekers will be able to swing the vote, and are now free to vote their proxies the way they wish.  Both will be blind.  We can't hold their feet to the fire on that issue anymore.

Long before Phillip/PA, Many owners ALWAYS agreed to wanting only ONE independent to run but as you can see, that's not happening - A Majority of us thought that owners were behind one candidate that came out early, but then others decided to run.  There also are owners running from other states that we didn't know they had thrown their hat in either


----------



## RichM (Oct 16, 2006)

roadsister said:
			
		

> To this issue, there is no need to wait until the last minute to vote for anyone as neither proxy seekers will be able to swing the vote, and TW is now free to vote their proxies the way they wish.



There's an interesting statement... "TW is now free to vote their proxies the way they wish".  

When I read the WorldMark proxy ballot, it seemed clear that anyone turning their proxy over to the Board is turning it over to the WorldMark Board of Directors, not Trendwest.




___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for catching the typo Rich....adjusted.

*The fact still stands that they have always divided their proxy votes along the popular vote from the owners (with the exception of a board member that was MIA) they no longer will be able to "see" that vote to know how to split them in the proper proportion. This is because of multiple proxy seekers. It was the only way to guarantee no one had the upper hand as to how the different proxies were being voted. To this issue, there is no need to wait until the last minute to vote for anyone as neither proxy seekers will be able to swing the vote, and are now free to vote their proxies the way they wish. ALL will be blind. We can't hold their feet to the fire on that issue anymore adn any past practice is now 'off the board'.*


----------



## RichM (Oct 16, 2006)

The Board's proxies could still be voted, without effect on the outcome, by voting the same, exact number for each candidate.  Instead of exaggerating the winning margin of each candidate, by applying them in a fashion that is weighted by the popular vote, it would simply raise the base "starting" count of votes cast for each candidate from 0 to whatever the total number of Board-held proxies divided by the number of candidates is.  The rest of the votes would still, then, determine the actual outcome as has been the case historically, except for last year.

It will be interesting to see how the Board actually does vote their proxies this year.  It may also be very telling.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## cruisin (Oct 16, 2006)

One of the many great things about PAs proxy drive is that it really will expose a lot of things. It will be great to watch the boards voting of proxies, especially since they have our best interests at heart.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 16, 2006)

cruisin said:
			
		

> One of the many great things about PAs proxy drive is that it really will expose a lot of things. It will be great to watch the boards voting of proxies, especially since they have our best interests at heart.



Cruisin,
Welcome to the discussion - I see you are a new poster!   Unfortunately they will not be able to contribute to our interests with regards to applying proxies in line to the poplular vote since they will no longer be allowed to see the vote.  

Rich,
I'm sure the board's proxies will be voted but since the board will not longer know the popular vote early they can't be given in proportion to the owner votes. It just isn't possible no matter how you spin it.

With regard to:
_"It will be interesting to see how the Board actually does vote their proxies this year. It may also be very telling."_
*Indeed, it will also tell us whether the proxy drive really hurt the owners in their quest for more independent board members.*


----------



## RichM (Oct 16, 2006)

Faye - you misread my post.

This year there are 9 candidates.
Let's say the Board gets 180,000 proxy votes assigned to them.
If the WM Board casts 20,000 votes for each of the 9 candidates, then the proxies will have no effect on the outcome of the vote.  Each candidate would effectively start with 20,000 votes in their favor, instead of 0, and the rest of the votes cast in the election would decide the outcome.

In past years, they applied the proxies in a weighted fashion, but that's not actually necessary and simply acts to multiply the margins of separation between the candidates.  

Here's a sample scenario with weighted proxies according to owner votes:


```
Votes  Proxies  Total
Candidate 1   54000   36000   90000
Candidate 2   48000   32000   80000
Candidate 3   42000   28000   70000
Candidate 4   36000   24000   60000
Candidate 5   30000   20000   50000
Candidate 6   24000   16000   40000
Candidate 7   18000   12000   30000
Candidate 8   12000    8000   20000
Candidate 9    6000    4000   10000
```

Here's the same election (same owner vote distribution) with equal proxies for all candidates:


```
Votes  Proxies  Total
Candidate 1   54000   20000   74000
Candidate 2   48000   20000   68000
Candidate 3   42000   20000   62000
Candidate 4   36000   20000   56000
Candidate 5   30000   20000   50000
Candidate 6   24000   20000   44000
Candidate 7   18000   20000   38000
Candidate 8   12000   20000   32000
Candidate 9    6000   20000   26000
```

It's the same outcome except in the weighted scenario each candidate receives 10,000 more TOTAL votes than the next lower whereas in the equal-distribution scenario the margin is only 6,000. The outcome is the same and the Board definitely knows how many candidates there are already and will be told how many proxies they have to vote prior to casting them.  

So, there's no procedural or mathematical excuse for them to not vote them evenly and preserve the the goal of the Board proxies which is to allow people who have no interest in deciding whom to vote for to simply allow their votes to be used to achieve a quorum. 


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## cruisin (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome roadsister. I hope we get an independent this year, but more important, I hope the proxy effort helps people see the strangle hold Trendwest/wyndahm/cendant has around worldmark. Maybe I will be surprised at how the board votes the proxies...... but I doubt it. I am new to worldmark/trendwest, first time I get to vote.  I am not sure what has been done in the quest for independent board members in the past, but this proxy drive seems pretty quest worthy.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 16, 2006)

"In past years, they applied the proxies in a weighted fashion, but that's not actually necessary..."

*You are correct...not necessary, but by seeing how the owners voted THAT is how they did it.
I would suggest that your new way be sent to the board...who knows, they may actually like the way you want them to vote. It never hurts to ask them to try it.*:whoopie:


----------



## roadsister (Oct 16, 2006)

By the way cruisin, like the name


----------



## RichM (Oct 16, 2006)

The board should be able to figure out the simple mathematics of this without my input.  


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister (Oct 16, 2006)

RichM said:
			
		

> The board should be able to figure out the simple mathematics of this without my input.
> 
> If they *choose* to use your method they probably could
> ___________________


----------



## RichM (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, and that's exactly why their method of proxy allocation will be interesting to see.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------

